# Cobia tides preferences



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

Can one of you cobia experts tell me what tides you've experienced your best cobia fishing on. Gonna try for them for the first time this weekend. The high tide isn't until mid afternoon this weekend.


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

Flounder Pounder ... somebody knows the tide preference. You know that I sure as heck don't. But I promise you that somebody out there will help you.

THROW MORE / MOST / SOME / ANY / MAYBE A FEW BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## FLATLINE JAMES (Dec 30, 2002)

Just from my experience .....for cobias i dont fish it according to the tides. I like to fish for them early in the morning and late in the afternoon, of course im fishing from the plank. Ive seen these fish hit anytime of the day and even at night, low tide, high tide. Just have to be there at the right time. HOpe THIS HELPS YOU . James


----------



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

*tides for cobia*

I think it has more to do with water temp/salinity, and month, more than high or low tides. This is what I've heard/read, for what its worth.

Tight lines,

Doad.


----------



## FLATLINE JAMES (Dec 30, 2002)

I second that statement from Doad. Good point. James


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

I agree exept when it comes to fishing the bay bridge, inlets, or sloughs. A cobia will hold in a slough, outside an inlet, or the bay bridge pilings waiting for baitfish to get swept out in its path. I have had good luck when I fish the cbbt when the tide is ripping out and kicking baitfish over the deeper sections toward the ocean. I guess this stuff makes no differance to a splinterfoot, unless maybe I was sitting on seagull wishing a cobia might take advantage of a strong incoming tide by cruising the bayside of the piling, where the pier was. If I fish an inlet for cobia try to figure out where one might like to cruise, which is usually in a hole, along a rip current where juvenile fish might get kicked out in front of it.
But I go fishing whenever, wherever I can. My $.02


----------

